# Local places named after musicians.



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

In Amsterdam there is a fairly busy shopping street called 'Beethovenstraat', there's also a cafe called Fidelio on the street.

In the same neighbourhood we have Brahmsstraat, Chopinstraat, Verdistraat, Schubertstraat, Corellistraat, Bachstraat, Handelstraat, Rossinistraat, Richard Wagnerstraat, Bernard Zweerskade (a dutch composer), Diepenbrockstraat (a major road named after another dutch composer), and also a Bachplein (Bach square).
These are pretty much all residential streets in a posh area.

A little distance away theres less posh residential area with some business parks mixed through. Here you can find a Strawinskylaan, Willem Kesstraat (The first conductor of the Concertgebouw orchestra), Evert Cornelisstraat (2nd conductor of the RCO at the time of Kes, and director of many cultural institutions during WWII including the DNO), Mathijs Vermeulenpad (Mathijs Vermeulen 'path', named after the dutch composer), Willem Landréstraat (a critic and professor of composition in the 20th C), Catharina van rennestraat (a singing pedagogue), Cornelis Dopperkade (another composer), Willem Pijperstraat (Another important dutch composer), Henri Zagwijnstraat (a composer), Brandt Buysstraat (a composer), Henriette Bosmansstraat (principal cellist of the RCO, friend of Britten and composer), 

It goes on, further still there is a business park with some very tall buildings, among others ABN Amro has their HQ here. Gustav Mahlerlaan, Benjamin Brittenstraat, Leonard Bernsteinstraat, George Gershwinlaan, Claude Debussylaan, Arnold Schoenberglaan, Aaron Coplandstraat, Leo Smitstraat (A dutch composer who died at Sobibor), Rosy Wertheim (a concert pianist and educator).

I also know of a Sweelinckcollege which is a high school.

Its quite fun to be in transit of roads named after your favourite musicians, and ive actually learnt a lot about this countries musical heritage just by looking up the names.

Is there anything similar where you live?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I usually don't necropost, but this is a piece of trivia that fits here. I've realised that there are quite a few composers in Antarctica, geographically speaking (Alexander Island, to be exact). I found out about this while reading Fay's biography of Shostakovich, which mentioned his name in relation to this place. Here are some of the composers and the landforms named after them. You can search at Home · Antarctic Place-names Committee

Bach Ice Shelf
Bach Inlet
Boccherini Inlet
Brahms Ice Front
Britten Inlet
Chopin Hill
Franck Nunataks
Ives Ice Rise
Mendelssohn Inlet
Monteverdi Peninsula
Mount Borodin
Mount Grieg
Mount Liszt
Mount Schumann
Mount Strauss
Mount Tchaikovsky
Rameau Inlet
Rossini Point
Shostakovich Peninsula
Stravinsky Inlet


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There used to be a small unincorporated city named Schubert in Tennessee, founded by relatives of the composer. I always enjoyed driving through it. Unfortunately, it was swallowed up a few years ago by the neighboring city, so it is no more.


----------

